# Coffin pills and poison bottle



## brokenshovel

Picked this up the other day really just because it had the pills in it.


----------



## brokenshovel

Pills have some humidity damage but you can barely make out the letters POISON on the pills themselves. Smells good too!


----------



## GuntherHess

I'm normally pretty wild and crazy but I think i'd be wearing gloves when fooling with those. Pretty nasty stuff. 
 ... and those coffin poison pills are bad stuff too...


----------



## capsoda

> I'm normally pretty wild and crazy but I think i'd be wearing gloves when fooling with those. Pretty nasty stuff.
> ... and those coffin poison pills are bad stuff too...


 
 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] That is a good one...[]


----------



## beendiggin

I would avoid sniffing those pills, I see from the label they contain a mercury derivative...thats nothing to mess with.  I once bought a bottle with pure mercury chloride in it, it was a super fine powder that was flourescent orange.  My brother just about freaked when he saw it, (geologist, mineralogist and mettalurgical background), told me just having it around even corked it can leach out into the air. I got rid of it...didn't want to take chances.  Anyway, cool find.  That was great marketing back then...coffin shaped pills.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Hence the word COFFIN []


----------



## corilynn

I recently found a Mercury Bichloride poison bottle  it is still sealed and it has the coffin pills in it. I was looking up information on this bottle and found it in the rare hall of fame I was wondering if anyone would know what this bottle is worth and would be interested in this bottle? This bottle is about 4 and half inches tall amber colored.


----------



## Poison_Us

Nice KS-2.  Getting harder to find one's with contents.  Too bad they are a little moisture damaged.  The coffin ones have always been our faves..


----------



## Wangan

Just what in the world do you cure with poison except life?I mean they look like they were to be taken internally!Can someone enlighten me with the use for this substance?


----------



## madman

nice find, i recently found a bottle with pills in it and was reluctant to touch them, but im still alive lol, nice find ,be carefull with those, and lobey hilarious.................


----------



## swizzle

It was a strong medicine. To much could kill you. Just enough in a proper dose would keep you addicted for a long time. Swiz


----------



## Wangan

Thanks Swizzle.I kind of thought that was the case,but to me poison is like bleach or something absolutely not to be taken.[X(]


----------



## nitrous

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> It was a strong medicine. To much could kill you. Just enough in a proper dose would keep you addicted for a long time. Swiz


 

 Actually, you wouldn't be addicted at all.
 Mercury compounds do a lot of things, but they are not habit forming.
 In fact, small doses of mercury adversely affect the kidneys, liver and ultimately, the central nervous system.
 Minamata Disease is the end result of chronic mercury toxicity.  Acute toxicity leads to a very miserable and rather immediate death.

 These tablets were used as an antiseptic.  They were, unfortunately often kept in the medicine cabinet with oral medications:  the end result was unintentional mercury poisoning.

 Mercury ointments were used as a treatment for syphilis.  It actually "worked" but it also resulted in mercury poisoning, the symptoms of which were not unlike tertiary syphilis.  Al Capone dies of tertiary syphilis (not mercury poisoning!)  I won't go into details as to how the mercury ointment was introduced into the infected patient.... but the ointment was removed from the system, by urine flow! 


 I'm not a collector of bottles, but would be interested in the tablets.
 Doug


----------



## Longhunter

> ORIGINAL:  corilynn
> 
> I recently found a *Mercury Bichloride poison bottle*Â  it is still sealed and it has the coffin pills in it. I was looking up information on this bottle and found it in the rare hall of fame I was wondering if anyone would know what this bottle is worth and would be interested in this bottle? This bottle is about 4 and half inches tall amber colored.


 
 Please show us a picture of your bottle. Many different poison bottles contained mercury bichloride.

 ???????????????


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Longhunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  corilynn
> 
> I recently found a *Mercury Bichloride poison bottle*Â  it is still sealed and it has the coffin pills in it. I was looking up information on this bottle and found it in the rare hall of fame I was wondering if anyone would know what this bottle is worth and would be interested in this bottle? This bottle is about 4 and half inches tall amber colored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show us a picture of your bottle. Many different poison bottles contained mercury bichloride.
> 
> ???????????????
Click to expand...

 Two year old post by someone who no longer uses the forum, you might want to try an email...[]


----------

